# Abbey's new puppycut



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey got a new haircut today. Not sure if I like it or not yet. Just wondered which way everyone else likes Abbey's hair. I wanted to keep her legs & feet full so she did a schnazer cut but blended it in. I posted a picture of her after & before her cut. Thanks!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I think she looks adorable!!!! 
Jess


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Abbey is adorable in either cut! I love the puppy cut as I think it makes them look ,well like a puppy!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I love it! She looks adorable


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I think she looks gorgeous, I do like the fluffy legs. I also like how youleft her top knot alone. v. cute!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

She looks adorable either way!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> Abbey got a new haircut today. Not sure if I like it or not yet. Just wondered which way everyone else likes Abbey's hair. I wanted to keep her legs & feet full so she did a schnazer cut but blended it in. I posted a picture of her after & before her cut. Thanks!
> 
> Beautiful both ways!
> 
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I totally love the puppy cut.... my favorite.... LOVE IT!! She is a really cute little girl!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I love both cuts, she is beautiful in both pictures.
















After looking at them again there is a "classy" look to the first cut.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Definitely the new cut. I love that you can see her necklace/collar. They did a good job. How short is the body?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> Definitely the new cut. I love that you can see her necklace/collar. They did a good job. How short is the body?[/B]


Thanks, I guess I'm just not quite used to it yet.








The body is 1" tapered down the sides like a schnazer cut so I could leave the legs & feet full. Then she blended the 1" back with the skirt like sides with scissors.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I love it! She knows she is stylin'!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any of her standing?


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

She is extremely cute


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! That puppy cut looks absolutely adorable on her!! Very nice!!

Marie & (Mom, do you think we are too young to date?) Pacino


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Abby is just adorable either way..but gotta say I think I lean to the new puppycut! She just looks so "impish" and adorable in it!


----------



## kissofdawn (Jan 3, 2006)

she looks so sweet and so much younger with her new puppy cut....she looks gorgeous


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Adorable...pink is her signature color, for sure.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She is so precious, love her hair cut, she could be bald and she would still be so cute


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i agree, she looks very pretty with the new cut! it looks like she has a very classy "bob" haircut (which i realized that NOT EVERYONE can wear! booohisss bad haircutting decisions on my part...)! love her legs, they look wonderful. i'm definitely taking this pic to groomer brenda and asking for buttercup's legs to be done like this.

abbey, you're BOOOOOTEYFULLLL!
ann marie and the "i gots me some short sexy legs too, mom!" buttercup


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG!! She looks stunning! so very cute, i know you love the cut, how couldn`t you?, she is TOP model. I am thinking about doing a puppy cut to Nachito and as i see pics like this i get more courage!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

*OH MY GOD SHE LOOKS TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE. I LOVE IT. *


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That did a great job!!!
She is a doll!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's a picture from the side. I think I like the body cut but I'm still not crazy about the face. I think I'd like to see it grown out more!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Here's a picture from the side. I think I like the body cut but I'm still not crazy about the face. I think I'd like to see it grown out more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though SHE LOOKS ADORABLE!!







I see what you mean about her hair growing out around her face.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE the face!! She is a very precious little girl. I'm saving this thread so I can come back to it when I want an udea of a good cut for mine.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I LOVE Abbey's new look. She looks so stylish and sasoon. I am envious of your grooming time. I had to show her pictures to my husband we both love that look.

I also love the Malt windchime............do you mind if I ask where you found it?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I love it! that first picture is just way too cute!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Here's a picture from the side. I think I like the body cut but I'm still not crazy about the face. I think I'd like to see it grown out more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the top of her back cut short?







So she has like a skirt look?







Is that what makes it a Shnauzer cut? When you said that earlier, all I could picture was my vet's Yorkie, that the groomer cuts JUST LIKE A SHNAUZER! I don't like it on that yorkie. He is too pretty for that cut...








Anyway, not that she doesn't look divine...but I think I would prefer the top/back to blend into the sides a little more, but that is just me...







Her coat is pretty...and the sides aren't too long. I like the long puppy cut where you still get the "part" down the back.
I think her face is adorable!







You probably are just not used to it...such a change from the beginning...but I think she looks very comfortable and happy with herself


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she looks absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Shes adorable, but i love her hair long, but shes still a beauty.


































[/QUOTE]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I LOVE Abbey's new look. She looks so stylish and sasoon. I am envious of your grooming time. I had to show her pictures to my husband we both love that look.
> 
> I also love the Malt windchime............do you mind if I ask where you found it?[/B]


Thanks Pat! I'm still trying to get used to it. The windchime I purchased from ebay. They had a few different ones on there but I liked this one with the little maltese on the bottom, too. I'll try to find the seller's name. It's something craft - the seller actually has a craft shop. Abbey had bells up to ring when she pottied but they just were'nt loud enough. You should hear her ring this windchime! Like she means business!!











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138641
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The back is cut with the longest blade she had, 1 1/4" then the blade is drawn away from the body like a schnazer cut. When she was done with that, she wasn't happy and blended it in with scissors. I would have prefered a 2 to 2 1/2" all over cut but I haven't had any luck finding anyone that can do it. I don't understand why they can't make a blade for that length. This was an experiment so I could keep Abbey's full legs & feet. Maybe now if I grow her out, she'll be done with the adult coat coming in & not mat as much. Thanks for the compliments!







She would still be a doll to me if she were all bald!











> Shes adorable, but i love her hair long, but shes still a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awww, I think Abbey looks adorable either way!! She has such a pretty face!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Here's a picture from the side. I think I like the body cut but I'm still not crazy about the face. I think I'd like to see it grown out more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It helps me know what to do with Sugar's hair. The part around Sugar's face is the only part that is silky and nice. I hate to cut that off. The rest of her body........except her tail.......is a mess!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, I love her puppycut, she's such a cutie







It will be much easier to take care, thats what cut Peechie get


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> Abbey got a new haircut today. Not sure if I like it or not yet. Just wondered which way everyone else likes Abbey's hair. I wanted to keep her legs & feet full so she did a schnazer cut but blended it in. I posted a picture of her after & before her cut. Thanks![/B]



She looks great. I love the cut! She still looks like a little girl.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

There is nothing you could to to that little girl that wouldn't look gorgeous on her. She's beautiful in the longer cut, and just as precious in the puppy cut.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I love the new cut, but of course she is beautiful either way.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She looks adorable! I prefer a longer face cut almost like the beard comes to a point or shaped in a "V" cut. I don't know if that makes sense, but either way, your pup is too cute for words! I think she looks smashing!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I LOVE Abbey's new look. She looks so stylish and sasoon. I am envious of your grooming time. I had to show her pictures to my husband we both love that look.
> 
> I also love the Malt windchime............do you mind if I ask where you found it?[/B]


Pat, I just wanted to let you know the ebay seller is Allcraft. They have one of these windchimes for buy it now for $8.95.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww love it love it love it!! she is soooo white does she potty inside?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> awwwwwwwwwwwwwww love it love it love it!! she is soooo white does she potty inside?[/B]


Thanks!








No, she potties outside. I tried to get her to do both pee pads & outside but she will only potty outside, which is a nightmare on muddy rainy days!
I use a shampoo called Nature's specialitis Plum Silky & I swear it makes her whiter!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just LOVE! that side-pose!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think Abbey looks stunning, she is a real true beauty







I love the puppy cut


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Bonnie she is adorable. I just love the cut. Abbey has always been beautiful no matter what cut she has. You know I love to see pictures of her and her beautiful little shape. 

As far as the face goes Abbey would be just as cute either way. Try the short cut on the face for awhile and if you don't like it as much you can let it grow to the length you like.

I have seen the windchimes in a local store here. Guess I need to slip in there and pick some up.


----------

